# Omega Speedmaster Professional.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Still want one, any pitfalls, what are the service costs like etc etc. Any advice appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BonZa (Jan 12, 2018)

ditto with me, after being shown them at an Omega boutique wish I bought one instead of the TAG i bought

also, what does the Tachymetre do and how does it work


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Tachymètre: measures speed. Stop after covering 1x given unit (mile/km) and read the speed in units/hour on the scale.

One of the world's great watches. Get it.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had several Speedmasters and the only one I'd buy again would be the manual wind professional version. Nothing to do with the moon associations, just the best all round version.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I have one although it goes on Saturday, I cant get on with winding and the crown im afraid

I find it really awkward to wind and it bugs me so much I am going back to autos

beautiful watch though and extremely comfortable


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wanted a Speedy for decades & when I finally got one I wasn`t disappointed, imo it`s a truly great watch & I have no problem with winding it up...

*OMEGA Speedmaster PROFESSIONAL 3570.50.00, cal.1861 18 Jewels.*


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

re service , sent my speedy back to omega, Southampton if I remember right, just short of £500 , ofcourse came back like new ( well all but a mark on the clasp ) and a little bag of bits replaced , can be like owning a Ferrari you have to pay for its upkeep if you want it to retain its value and condition :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Sadly I've never had the opportunity to handle one. However, I have always loved the design of them. I'm not sure if you've decided on a particular model yet, but if you are still deciding then fratello watches is a useful resource. Here is a buyer's guide that could possibly be of some use.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/omega-speedmaster-buyers-guide-part-1/

Hope that helps


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm still after one myself, but in the "reduced" size. A few come up in eBay from time to time, but I'm reluctant to pull the trigger if they don't have box, papers etc. And those that do tend to be outside my budget...

Still looking.

J


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I currently have two, one Reduced 39mm 3510.50.00 for casual wear, and one Apollo XVII Moonwatch (which I only bought last week!). I posted it on this forum before but being a shameless show off I can't help myself:










I am a fan of the Speedmaster, although I considered branching out into other similar design chronographs so if you don't have one yet it is worth looking around. Bell & Ross have a really beautiful one out recently, I was so very close to buying it. It looks like this (BRV2-94 is the model I believe):










Servicing is expensive on all Omegas, I had my Seamaster done recently and that was £340, Speedmaster as all chronographs is usually an extra £100-150. I know what purists would say, but I don't think you need to service them every 5 years on the dot, so if you think about it it doesn't cost that much on an annual basis.

Also to the point some people made I don't find the hand wind any more annoying than the automatic at all, and if it's not an every day watch then it shouldn't make a difference.

I suppose one fact about the Speedmaster is that like all Omegas it gets noticed. People recognise the brand name, which means for me it's a no brainer buying Omegas as they tend to maintain value better over time and so they are quite a liquid asset as far as watch collecting goes. I currently own 6 Omegas but have owned many more which I easily sold to buy others when my tastes changed.

Also as a bonus it might get you a wink or two from more observant single ladies when you're out and about...  if you care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Only negative I would give is that it is not waterproof, but this isn't such a big deal really. As for servicing I would use my tame watchmaker which would come in at under a £100, I see no particular need for it to return to Omega.

I would also recommend the 321, 861 or 1861 Moonwatches... the early ones are starting to fetch big money and I think the only way is up for them. I like that they are manual wind, wind it up slap it on the wrist and go...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. :thumbsup:



Montybaber said:


> I find it really awkward to wind


 Looking at the pics I can see why. I shall pay attention to that.



Daveyboyz said:


> I would also recommend the 321, 861 or 1861


 Probably going to be the 1861. :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe a bit more fiddly to wind than some crowns but you soon get used to it.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've owned many watches over the years, and still do and none give me as much pleasure as a classic Speedmaster, there's just something very 'complete' about one and the habit of winding it every morning when you're wearing it, is a real bonding experience.

You know the price, probably the biggest hurdle for many but it's a very reliable watch so you shouldn't need servicing for a while and when you do, I would say deal directly with Omega not through an AD. I have mine serviced by STS and there is no-one finer of the big guys for looking after you and your watch and that sort of support, when you own an expensive watch, is reassuring.

I've never really found a 'con' to owning a Speedmaster, you'll enjoy it I'm sure. It's a classic for a reason and not as others have said, just for the Moon connection....


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The Speedmaster Pro is one of the great, classic tool watches. Pure design excellence. Bauhaus-like in its austerity, almost.

Consider what de Saint-Exupery wrote about aviation design, that perfection is achieved not when nothing more can be added, but *when nothing more can be taken away*. Now look at that watch face again. Is there anything that is extraneous or can be eliminated?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

The lookalikes and homages always seem to put a little bit of "flair (see: Office Space) on the dial. I think Seiko came closest to respect to the design in the 7A28 (or was it 7A38?) design.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Can't help but loving this one, sadly the price keeps going up!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Chromejob said:


> Consider what de Saint-Exupery wrote about aviation design, that perfection is achieved not when nothing more can be added, but *when nothing more can be taken away*. Now look at that watch face again. Is there anything that is extraneous or can be eliminated?


 It would be churlish not to agree...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a manual wind as a daily wearer. No different to brushing your teeth each morning. As much as I like my automatic speedmasters, I'd chose the professional any day.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

hughlle said:


> Nothing wrong with a manual wind as a daily wearer. No different to brushing your teeth each morning. As much as I like my automatic speedmasters, I'd chose the professional any day.


 Toothpaste is flippin' hard to get out from between the links, though! :biggrin:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

AVO said:


> Toothpaste is flippin' hard to get out from between the links, though! :biggrin:


 Give it a swish through with a minty mouthwash for that all day long bracelet fresh feeling! :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll own one day. Possibly an oldish one, creamy like, few dinks here and there and sat on a nice vintage strap... Perfecto.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Montybaber said:
> 
> 
> > awkward to wind
> ...


 I use one of theses , make winding/adjusting way more easy & good for others too( its the plastic grip version so no damage to side of watch) :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The reduced is a doddle to wind. Can just run your finger along the underside of the crown without an issue.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AVO said:


> Toothpaste is flippin' hard to get out from between the links, though! :biggrin:


 Floss.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

hughlle said:


> The reduced is a doddle to wind. Can just run your finger along the underside of the crown without an issue.


 Do you own one Hugh? I tried a reduced on a few months back in a local beaver brooks, pre owned obviously. The wife was with me and she was happy for me to buy it. I was just a bit concerned that Id always look at it and think that I really wish Id bought a moon watch. At £1500 though with box, papers and in mint condition it was a good deal.


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

JimboJames1972 said:


> I'm still after one myself, but in the "reduced" size. A few come up in eBay from time to time, but I'm reluctant to pull the trigger if they don't have box, papers etc. And those that do tend to be outside my budget...
> 
> Still looking.
> 
> J


I'm in the same boat: I have the feeling the Professional version will be too big for my wrist, but the reduced version doesn't get the same type of enthusiastic feedback. There are really not many choices for a small wrist cronograph

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Do you own one Hugh? I tried a reduced on a few months back in a local beaver brooks, pre owned obviously. The wife was with me and she was happy for me to buy it. I was just a bit concerned that Id always look at it and think that I really wish Id bought a moon watch. At £1500 though with box, papers and in mint condition it was a good deal.


 I have a reduced, but it didn't scratch the itch so got a professional off the forum for 1500 not too long after. The reduced is still a cracking watch none the less. Price wise I'd say about £1100 with box and papers, or closer to £1500 If recently serviced and tarted up by omega or sts. Although as per Jizzles great thread, it can be started up yourself if you've large cajones


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

hughlle said:


> I have a reduced, but it didn't scratch the itch so got a professional off the forum for 1500 not too long after. The reduced is still a cracking watch none the less.


 Look how beautiful it is!



I can vouch for that! They are an awesome watch, beautifully made, aesthetically pleasing, classy, and being automatic is a bonus. I would recommend! @JIMMYNo1


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's a size comparison on a 6.75" wrist. For 42mm, the pro wears very well.


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

There isn't much difference to be honest, at least looking at the pictures, size-wise. I just need to go to a AD and see it in metal...but it's very dangerous :tongue:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I had a reduced and sold it, lovely watch but just wasn't the true speedmaster. Got the speedmaster and have no intention of selling it. Crown is an utter pain to wind and the bracelet I never got a decent fit with it so first switched to a leather strap then went to the NATO that came with it which is probably the best NATO strap around. Great length, excellent quality and looks the part for the watch too. I am no big fan of bracelets anyway so wearing the speedmaster on a NATO is a personal preference the bracelet adds too much weight to it anyway.

If resale or value at some later date is a big thing to you the speedmaster is one of the best watches you can own as far as resale goes you will be very unfortunate to take any significant loss especially if kept for a number of years.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> The lookalikes and homages always seem to put a little bit of "flair (see: Office Space) on the dial. I think Seiko came closest to respect to the design in the 7A28 (or was it 7A38?) design.


 My 7a28 says hello










I know what you mean about the pared back Speedy looks. I would argue that the seiko has a little more going on, but does enough to be a great watch in its own right. There's nothing I would take away from this design either.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies gentlemen. Spent thew last few days looking and trying. Got the chance of a new one, decisions decisions. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Personally I'd rather find a good pre owned one and save close to a thousand pounds.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Personally I'd rather find a good pre owned one and save close to a thousand pounds.


 I have a very good reason for going new.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Personally I'd rather find a good pre owned one and save close to a thousand pounds.


 You sure about that Hugh? New ones can be got for about £2800, decent second hand ones with the suitcase box routinely now fetch £2200-2300 so not a big enough saving IMO.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

They do routinely go for that, but also go for a good bit less if you're willing to wait and find the right private seller. At that point it comes down to the old "how soon do you want it" argument.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I bought mine from Watchfinder when it was three months old but unworn. Saved £1,250 on the retail price. Had it delivered to my local store and inspected it before buying. Just checked on Watchfinder and they have another one for sale, four months old and that one doesn't say 'never been worn' and it's £500 more than I paid so I must have bought at just the right time, which is unusual for me!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Padders said:


> You sure about that Hugh? New ones can be got for about £2800, decent second hand ones with the suitcase box routinely now fetch £2200-2300 so not a big enough saving IMO.


 Exactly what I have found, and came to the same conclusion. Plus because of my location, there is also a likelihood of another £100- £200 to factor in for travel. My choice, but I won't shell out that amount unseen.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Montybaber said:


> I have one although it goes on Saturday, I cant get on with winding and the crown im afraid
> 
> I find it really awkward to wind and it bugs me so much I am going back to autos
> 
> beautiful watch though and extremely comfortable





AVO said:


> Maybe a bit more fiddly to wind than some crowns but you soon get used to it.


 Is there a screw down crown or just generally a pig to get hold of the crown??


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JDMdenon said:


> Is there a screw down crown or just generally a pig to get hold of the crown??


 It is a fairly small crown, which is obstructed by the crown guard. Doesn't give you much purchase. It can also occasionally be a bit fiddly when you're setting the time and you keep pushing the crown back in while trying to get a good grip.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

It is the guards which are the pain. The non Pro straight lug case models like the FOIS, CK2998 or 60th Anni are much easier to wind. And of course their 60s ancestors. Any excuse to post this picture :wink:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Still want one, any pitfalls, what are the service costs like etc etc. Any advice appreciated. Thank you in advance.


 No pitfalls other than service, Omega service is about £450 - £500 these days, a good independent about £250 to £300


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Padders said:


>


 That is very definitely one of the nicest early ones that I've seen for a while, keep posting it, I love a good drool.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Any Idea why a few of them from around 5 years ago may be highly sought after , more so than others... My Rolex-fan buddy actually MADE money on his 2012 one , everyone else I know that has flipped one has taken a modest hit !? It was not a special edition.... just the standard professional moon watch. He is/was massively disinterest in Omega so just took the money and ran to buy his Daytona ....


 The reduced or the professional? I have no idea I bought the reduced a few years ago and sold it soon after, sort of regret it as it was near new old stock condition I suppose like many it just thought it wasn't the moonwatch. The moonwatch has been increasing in price in recent years so someone who bought a few years ago may at least break even perhaps even make a small profit depending on the condition of the watch and how much they paid for it. Even from when I bought mine I have noticed a steep increase in price. Maybe that's the reason perhaps someone more in tune with Omega watch valuations has more knowledge?


----------

